# Bow Hunt Trade this Winter?



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

:flag:Anybody possible interested in trading a texas pan handle mule deer hunt for a good Aoudad sheep Bow hunt? Just a thought. There is lots of deer on my lease property in Briscoe county. This would be my first Aoudad, just a nice ram, dont have to be nothing huge. PM me if you think you might be interested, we can work out the details.
The 1st and 3rd pics are from last year (2011)the smaller buck is mine and the bigger one a friend killed on my lease.
2nd pic I killed on lease in 2010


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

dang son, you do some traveling during deer season.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes I do, I have really good whitetail and mule deer as well as pheasant, quail, turkey, dove, goose, duck and Sandhills crane and of course monster hog hunting up there. During late november I time it just right all of the bird seasons over lap by about a week. Game on!


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

*Pick your deer out before we go?*

Starting about August, September you can pick your deer off game cam photos and if you don't kill that deer or better, deals off and i garuntee you will bring at least 50# of meat home. We can hunt aoudad anytime! And it tastes like goat!


----------

